# Something smaller than a fruitfly



## jarek (May 13, 2007)

My Miomantis sp layd ooth last night and I exepting nymphs in two weeks and they gonna be very small and the fruitfly will be too big for liltle nymph so what else could I give to them?


----------



## Ben.M (May 13, 2007)

My ooth just hatched on saturday and i was worried about this to but i hav found out that after 3 days of hatching they will happily take the larger sp. of fruit flys  

So u will hav no probs feeding them


----------



## Rick (May 13, 2007)

Miomantis can eat the small fruit flies. It may appear too big but as long as you feed them the smaller fruit flies it will be fine.


----------



## Ben.M (May 14, 2007)

Well a m8 of mine just hatched some miomantids and fed them on the larger sp. and they happily eat them with no probs


----------



## jarek (May 14, 2007)

well I'm still waiting for my hatching and thank you for replies I will try with fruitflies


----------

